# Wheat & gluten free, non-rich Christmas cake



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Guys, this is a recipie for Dundee cake, which is a great alternative to the traditional Christmas cake. Like the latter, it is a fruit cake, but it is not as rich as the usual one, and I find it much easier to digest. It also has Christmasy spices in which is nice and festive. You can leave out the candied peel if like me you avoid citric acid. I tried out the recipie last week and it was a great success. If you find it is really moist after cooking and cooling, leave it on some kitchen paper to drain for a few hours. I put in twice the quantity of mixed spice, it needed it. The spice is a mixture of cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, coriander, caraway and ginger. Any or all of these in any combination would do. 125g/5oz softened butter125g/5oz demerara, or light soft brown sugar3 large eggs150g/6oz gluten free flour1teaspoon mixed spice1teaspoon baking powder2tablespoon milk300g/12oz mixed dried fruit (sultanas, raisins, currants)50g/2oz glace cherries or non-coloured ones50g/2oz candied peel100g/4oz or as much as you need, whole or flaked almonds.1. Cream together butter and sugar2. Beat in eggs, spice, baking powder, gluten free flour and milk.3. Stir in dried fruits, cherries and peel, adding a little extra milk if necessary.4. Press the mixture into a round 7" tin, or a loaf tin, lined with greaseproof baking paper.5. Press almonds onto the surface in a pretty pattern. Omit these if you are putting marzipan and icing on the top.6. Bake in oven, preheated to 150degC/300degF/Gas Mark 2, for two hours.7. Cool in tin for 30 minutes before turning out (important to do this otherwise it falls apart).ENJOY! It tastes like 'normal' cake, so your whole family will enjoy it and not realise it is made with gluten/wheat free flour.susan







[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 12-16-2000).]


----------

